# Giggity giggity



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Giggity giggity (16v)*

Werd. I'll be there too. I'm driving an A5 out to the track.


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: Giggity giggity ([email protected])*

Super. I'm heading out with a coworker Fri/Sat, if you need a good meal and a bed on Sat night you're welcome to come by our place down in RI


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Giggity giggity (16v)*

Thanks for the offer. I think we're heading up Friday night and will stay somewhere near by, then driving back down Saturday after the race.


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: Giggity giggity ([email protected])*

"we"? Are you bring your Greek boy toy?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Giggity giggity (16v)*

No, the current plan is my wife and daughter. If there's a conflict, I may see if Billy boy wants to join me as I have two passes and an A5 being delivered in which to make the trip.


----------



## .:RDriver (Oct 4, 1999)

*Re: Giggity giggity (16v)*

I may take you up on that offer if its available Dougie. I fly out of Providence on Sunday about noon so could use a place to stay on Saturday night. Was going to get a place by the airport, but...


----------

